# Left lowbeam headlight intermittently working!



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I am selling a 93 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6 4dr. One problem. The left headlight lowbeam works intermittently. Funny, the highbeam always works. So I tried the obvious, replacing the bulb, but the problem persists! I don't want to spend megabucks to have Nissan fix it...

Any suggestions? 

Also, I have the Haynes manual with the wiring schematic. I just don't know where to start!

One more thing: I live in Phoenix, AZ, and the heat here is pretty intense. But I obviously only use the headlights at night. So, I suppose that it is possible that the heat of the day may have damaged a relay or something...

Thanks in advance,
SunDog


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a common problem. The part at fault is the headlamp switch. Remove the phillips head screws from the two piece plastic column covers and take them off. Two more phillips head screws, one connector, and the bad switch will be in your hand. It's that easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks, blownb310, for your reply! 

So, it's the headlamp switch. What do you mean by the "two piece plastic column covers"? Are these around the steering column? I need to drive down to where I have the car for sale and take a look. Also, do you know how much a new switch costs? If it is too expensive, maybe I can go to a junkyard and pull on...I'll have to bring my meter to test it though...

Thanks again,
SunDog


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by SunDog :
> Thanks, blownb310, for your reply!
> 
> So, it's the headlamp switch. What do you mean by the "two piece plastic column covers"? Are these around the steering column? I need to drive down to where I have the car for sale and take a look. Also, do you know how much a new switch costs? If it is too expensive, maybe I can go to a junkyard and pull on...I'll have to bring my meter to test it though...
> *****The steering colomn covers are in two pieces, an upper and a lower. The screws go in from the bottom. I have no idea what a new switch costs. That is something I would get cheaply from the junkyard. I wouldn't bother checking it, you'd be there forever. Just put it in. If it's no good [I doubt it though], the junyard will give you another one. Call your local dealer anyway. maybe it's cheap enough to buy new. Cheers.


----------

